# The post window seems to be broken?



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 29, 2006)

I dunno if anyone else has this, but i seem to be having to manually enter html into the window, and manually put in BR line breaks as the WYSIWYG editor seems to be broken? Is it just me?


----------



## Shikaru (Mar 29, 2006)

Seems to work fine for me


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 29, 2006)

Its done that to me a few times as well


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 29, 2006)

it's weird, as it's been like this for me since yesterday (well, 2 days ago, as i lost yesterday in a haze)...


----------



## noodles (Mar 30, 2006)

Sometimes, hitting edit won't make it pop up. Scrolling up and down and hitting it a few more times usually does the trick. It's definately flakey for me, but I've noticed it is connection dependent. It happens the most at home. The connection at work is much faster.


----------



## Chris (Mar 30, 2006)

Try clearing your cache, and yeah, the connection has a lot to do with it - both your connection to the server, and the amount of users online. Once in awhile the thing just times out.


----------

